# Would someone mind posting the IR remote codes for a Samsung TV



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

I want to try out Tivo's remote on my Samsung before connecting my Tivo to it.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

If your remote is not one of the new "Tivo Glow" remotes it is most likely that none of the codes in it will operate your Samsung TV.

Please remember the remote is ten years old now and a lot of new TV's have been made since then.

The "Glow" remote has the advantage that it can learn codes from another remote should it not have the right ones in its database.

EDIT:
The http://www.tivofaq.co.uk/ in the sticky thread is no longer valid.

Automan.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

My new Samsung works via tv fine - but do not have access to codes at the moment


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> My new Samsung works via tv fine - but do not have access to codes at the moment


 is the OP wanting to test the codes for a Samsung STB or use the Tivo remote to control a Samsung TV


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> is the OP wanting to test the codes for a Samsung STB or use the Tivo remote to control a Samsung TV


The latter.

'Samsung' is infact in the list of remotes in the TiVo Menu... "Messages & Setup" --> "Recorder & Phone Setup" --> "Remote Control Setup" --> Remote Control - TV" (scroll down to "SAMSUNG") Then voila  
A list of "Possible codes for this device".


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

digital_S said:


> The latter.
> 
> 'Samsung' is infact in the list of remotes in the TiVo Menu... "Messages & Setup" --> "Recorder & Phone Setup" --> "Remote Control Setup" --> Remote Control - TV" (scroll down to "SAMSUNG") Then voila
> A list of "Possible codes for this device".


Trouble is i don't want to set up my Tivo if the remote (old grey one) won't work the Samsung


----------

